# Water Buffalo (new)



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi, I posted these a few weeks back then moved the pictures on photo bucket by accident so I'm reposting. I've also got some nicer pictures now that they're outside and we have a professional coming to get some shots on Sunday so I'll post them too.


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Ayra said:


> Hi, I posted these a few weeks back then moved the pictures on photo bucket by accident so I'm reposting. I've also got some nicer pictures now that they're outside and we have a professional coming to get some shots on Sunday so I'll post them too.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Bloody cracking! I always keep my eyes peeled when I'm driving around with work (which I do a lot)....looking for unusual livestock in the fields. I'll look even more carefully now when I drive through Lancs.


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> Bloody cracking! I always keep my eyes peeled when I'm driving around with work (which I do a lot)....looking for unusual livestock in the fields. I'll look even more carefully now when I drive through Lancs.


If you're on Gisburn road near The Moorcock Inn, look up the hill for some little black dots lol. There's a farm in Hellifield that has Highland cattle, and a guy in Earby that has a llama.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

*


Ayra said:



If you're on Gisburn road near The Moorcock Inn, look up the hill for some little black dots lol. There's a farm in Hellifield that has Highland cattle, and a guy in Earby that has a llama.

Click to expand...

I used to keep llamas (and ostriches and emu) on my folk's farm.....before I grew up and they sold it all off. Unfortunately, foot and mouth struck our area, which made it impossible to transport anything for ages which rang the death knell for that little enterprise.

There are highland cattle in Heaton Park in Manchester....love 'em! Their calf looks like a little teddy bear  My coati loves them too!









Large hoofstock is my thing.....you can keep your tigers and wolves, give me a beautiful camel anyday :2thumb:*


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Awww they are lovely 

We have highland cattle in a field near us - a pair with a new calf  I always stop the car on the lane to coo over them x


----------



## hedwigdan (Apr 17, 2011)

Stunning animals, is there much success breeding them in the UK?


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

Was in market buying some pigs yesterday and someone had some highland cattle there. We very nearly bought some wild boar last week too (if it was up to me we'd have got them!).

We have plenty of luck breeding them. Surprisingly enough they're well adapted to our climate, but that's more to do with selective breeding than natural selection.


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> *
> 
> Large hoofstock is my thing.....you can keep your tigers and wolves, give me a beautiful camel anyday :2thumb:*


My nan lives in Lanzarote and has 50 - 100 camels walk past her house twice a day  How do camels cope in our climate?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Great photos - it somehow seems kinda surreeal to see Water Buffalo in the wilds of Yorkshire! :lol2:


mrcriss said:


> * give me a beautiful camel anyday :2thumb:*


:gasp: Don't you fancy the ugly ones then?? :grin1:


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

By the way, the photographer isn't coming today 'cause of the s*** weather.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Interesting! It's a very good day here, bright but cloudy with a slight breeze - good photography weather here!


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

feorag said:


> Interesting! It's a very good day here, bright but cloudy with a slight breeze - good photography weather here!


It's miserable here! I hope it cheers up 'cause it's Download Festival next week! :no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Hopefully it will - this weather is because it's Bank Holiday! :bash:


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

Awesome!! I spent two months in a romanian gypsy village last summer. The village had a communal herd of buffalo, and first thing in the morning everyday a young boy lead the whole herd (around 100 or so?) up the centre of the village. The mother of each house was waiting outside her door with a bucket and each one grabbed a buffalo, tied it up and started milking. The whole thing lasted about an hour each morning, then the little boy walked back up untying the buffalo as he went and leading them all back to their field!
It was a really amazing experience and thought it was a great way of life


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's really interesting! :2thumb:


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

suity said:


> Awesome!! I spent two months in a romanian gypsy village last summer. The village had a communal herd of buffalo, and first thing in the morning everyday a young boy lead the whole herd (around 100 or so?) up the centre of the village. The mother of each house was waiting outside her door with a bucket and each one grabbed a buffalo, tied it up and started milking. The whole thing lasted about an hour each morning, then the little boy walked back up untying the buffalo as he went and leading them all back to their field!
> It was a really amazing experience and thought it was a great way of life


That's incredible! He must be a brave little boy 'cause they're hellishly strong animals. I've been stuck between two several times and you literally can't breathe, and that's when they're calm and oblivious to you being there lol. I dread to think about the damage they could do if they saw red. Got nutted by one of last years calves a couple of weeks ago and that was immediate dead leg!


----------



## sophie1508 (May 9, 2012)

oh im so jealous 
We have a little small holding - only around 5 acres or so, and i'd love a couple buffalo, or highland cows.
We already have far too many animals, and alas... no room for cattle!!

Need more land!! :devil:

My granny had a pet buffalo when she ran a tea factory in India. She used to milk it  my dad said there is nothing like buffalo milk!!

They are gorgeous creatures. :blush:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

They're great. Are they hybrids or pure? And what do you keep them for? Meat, milk or pets?
Farm animals are one of my biggest passions :flrt:


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

sophie1508 said:


> oh im so jealous
> We have a little small holding - only around 5 acres or so, and i'd love a couple buffalo, or highland cows.
> We already have far too many animals, and alas... no room for cattle!!
> 
> ...


Thank you. I've never tried the milk but it'll go on my list of things to do lol.



LiamRatSnake said:


> They're great. Are they hybrids or pure? And what do you keep them for? Meat, milk or pets?
> Farm animals are one of my biggest passions :flrt:


They're pure to my knowledge but with any domestic animal it's almost impossible to tell. It's never been on paper that they've been hybridised but that's not to say it's never happened in the past. They're a beef herd but they're currently off the market as we moved a couple of years ago so need to get back on our feet.


----------

